# Life After Divorce



## butterflynow

Hi everyone. When I went through my divorce, I thought I would never live to see the next day. I was going through dozens of emotions each day and didn't think it was normal. I wanted to share a book that I found that helped me tremendously with the divorce process. It's an e book on Smashwords.com and it's called The Best That Never Was by Erica Joy. I hope it helps you too.


----------

